# Need a logo converted to vector w/ spot colors



## JaeAmera (Dec 25, 2006)

Hi all-

I have a raster logo I need to use for producing plasticol transfers (outsourcing).

The company charges $20 dollars to convert the file to vector w/ spot colors but they do not let you have the file (they keep it).

Can someone here help me convert my file (for fee or free)

I have it in Tiff (300 dpi) as well as EPS

The company considers print ready artwork to be: 

Adobe Illustrator CS2 version vector files or you can send Corel Draw .CDR files saved back to work with Corel version 11. Spot colors assigned. They want ai. or cdr

Any help is appreciated.

P.S: I have Illustrator CS4 and Corel but I am NOT proficient with either at all. If it is an easy process to do, I follow directions really well 

Thank you in advance

Jae


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Post the image and we will take a look.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Hi Jae' 

Have you tried artworksource.com or vectordoctor.com - I've used both with great results and they both charge around the same amount and let you keep the files.


----------



## JaeAmera (Dec 25, 2006)

Rodney said:


> Hi Jae'
> 
> Have you tried artworksource.com or vectordoctor.com - I've used both with great results and they both charge around the same amount and let you keep the files.



Thanks Rodney that is what I was hoping to find 

Sorry for posting in the wrong areas

Jae


----------



## JaeAmera (Dec 25, 2006)

Thank you as well David 

If the two sites don't help, I will definitely post a pic.

Jae


----------

